# Removing canning jar lids



## nightfire

Is there an easy method or a trick to getting off lids from pressure canned jars? I'm really struggling with getting my lids off. (At least I know I have a good seal!) Usually I give up after my finger tips hurt and make my bf open them. Any tricks or tips would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## okiemomof3

the side of a spatula, the hook on your manual can opener...that's what i use.


----------



## Macybaby

ummm - why not use a can opener? you know the kind that are MADE for taking off lids like this? usually they have one sharp end for punching a hole (like to open up a can of milk) and the other is flat and that is what you use to take off the lid. I've got about five in my kitchen, so no matter which side I'm on, I've got a lid puller handy. One even has a magnet and stick to the fridge.

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/5-church-key-can-and-bottle-opener/407C801.html

The are also refered to as "church keys"


----------



## homemaid

A can opener works so will the flat back side of a butter knife blade. Tuck under the edge and lift.


----------



## Horseyrider

I do like Macybaby and just gently twist it laterally, and the lids pop right off without messing with the lid's ability to continue to hold liquids. It just breaks the vacuum.


----------



## Marilyn

I use an old teaspoon that I keep handy just for this purpose. I tuck it under the lid at a spot where the jar thread is close and just pry. Comes off with less damage than when I used a "church key" type.


----------



## 7thswan

homemaid said:


> A can opener works so will the flat back side of a butter knife blade. Tuck under the edge and lift.


I do this with a fork. It is just the right thickness. I place it where the thread is the thinest and the lid, and turn slightly. It pops the lid without bending the lid-because I reuse them.


----------



## blooba

What i do is run an angled butter knife up the threads so that it pushes the lid off.


----------



## Marilyn

I think I see a lot of lid re-users here. I don't feel like such a renegade


----------



## nightfire

Thanks for all the great ideas. I will try some out the next time I'm opening one of my jars.  I would prefer not to punch holes in the lids cause I think they could be used again, at the very least on a dry goods storage jar! I had no clue on how to open the jars easily as nobody in my family cans. Thanks again and I think my finger tips will appreciate your suggestions!! :hobbyhors


----------



## mpennington

I mark lids that have been used to can and reuse to vacuum pack dehydrated items in jars. I reuse the lids indefinitely for vacuum sealing. Will even hold a seal if the lid is slightly bent.

I use a Brix JarKey Jar Pop opener to remove lids without damage. It works beautifully for all types of canned items. I've had mine for years, but just checked and they are for sale on Amazon.


----------



## okiemomof3

nightfire said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas. I will try some out the next time I'm opening one of my jars.  I would prefer not to punch holes in the lids cause I think they could be used again, at the very least on a dry goods storage jar! I had no clue on how to open the jars easily as nobody in my family cans. Thanks again and I think my finger tips will appreciate your suggestions!! :hobbyhors


you're not understanding....you aren't punching holes...you use the OTHER side of the can opener, the blunt one, not the pointed one and you just barely lift up.


----------



## danielsumner

I use either the hook on the can opener or an old church key opener I have, if I can find it when I need it. (note to self, put the church key in a spot I can always find it)


----------



## nightfire

okiemomof3 - hmm I think I need to invest in a different can opener. Mine has the normal pointy side and a bottle opener that's too flat to get under the lid. 

I did stop by my mom's place and took a look at her can opener. It has the blunt side that you are talking about. So I think I know what you mean now. I forgot my opener isn't that style. Guess now I know what that side is used for! Thanks for explaining it. I'll be adding that style one to my shopping list!


----------



## okiemomof3

LOL..i never knew they only came one-sided  the blunter side used to be used for the old fashioned bottle caps


----------



## Melesine

I use the Zyliss 5 way opener it works for metal crimped tops on glass bottles, the plastic screw on bottle lids, metal pull tabs on canned foods and canning jar lids.


----------



## arnie

may I add a word of caution when yer using a church key or bottle cap remover make sure that you dun't catch the edge of the glass thred whitch will chip your jar or break out a ***** of glass ;I know cause its happened to me , now I use a spoon or butter knife and do the least amount of damage to the lid as I can if nothing else I can put it back on the jar to keep it clean and dust free in storeage till its reuse


----------



## arnie

okiemomof3 said:


> LOL..i never knew they only came one-sided  the blunter side used to be used for the old fashioned bottle caps


 this is how you make me feel older .just as when I let my nephew use the old car he never knew to hit the gas when starting it to get the choke to close or to kick it down to get it to idle after warming up. I'm not even going to think of mentioning roatery dial phones or being on a party line where you knew you were gwtting a call by the ring of your phone.all before twist top bottles or pop top cans ;or 2 black n white channels on the tv that went off at midnight of twisting the antinna to get one :lonergr:


----------

